# CT NEMBA Fall Rides (Big Ride Series)



## Gremf (Oct 14, 2009)

Bigelow Hollow, October 18

CT NEMBA Fall Epic, November 8
Tour de Natchaug

Veterans Day, November 11
Greyville

Turkey Burner, November 27
Collis P Huntington SP

Winter Social, TBD
Ride, Movie, Beer, Raffles


----------

